# North-West Convoy to EvenTT09 (Birch Services M62 J18-J19)



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Well, After great Discussion in post http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=145811 We've Finally come to the conclusion it's easiest and probably "cleanest" to head to EvenTT09 via the M62 & M1 rather than over the hills.

*Meeting Location:* Birch Services (Between Junction 18 and Junction 19 of the M62
*Time:*Approximatly 8:30am (Leaving time of 8:45!!!)
*Route:* is as follows:



> Birch Services
> 1. Head northwest 203 ft
> 2. Slight left toward M62 0.4 mi
> 3. Slight left at M62 34.8 mi
> ...


http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=d&s...53.54602,-1.753693&spn=0.621778,1.781158&z=10

*Journy Time:* 1hour 12mins (8:45 - 9:59) although would expect to make up a couple of mins here and there

*Convoy List: *so far:


> 1 ) tony_rigby_uk
> 2 ) bigsyd
> 3 ) Les
> 4 ) stevecollie
> ...


EDIT: Now back to 8

I'll try and get round to PM'ing a few of the northwesters that are missing from the list to see if anyone else would like to join.. but add your interest below or anything you may want to share :lol:

cheers

tony
(Mobile: 07791399958 may be worth making a note incase you have any problems in the morn)


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

No probs Tony and I will bring my Walkie talkies with me.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

les said:


> No probs Tony and I will bring my Walkie talkies with me.


Cheers Les that'll be helpful 

i've sent PM's to p7 TTj, spencerkoa & Matt B asking for them to have a pop in on the thread and let us know... is there anyone i've missed? mark_hogan is on hol at the mo. but pretty sure he'll be coming (he's back in work wednesday so think he's home today) so i'm pretty sure they'll be 7 of us at least.... (if all of the list show up) should be a good run down...

If you know of anyone else i've missed (know there's a few regulars that i've not a clue on the user names, like the roadster with the rear lights with side lights, and the red V6 and possibly a few others that i've not a clue who they are on here just spoke to them at the previous meets so if you got their details can you drop them a pm with a link to the thread [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi Tony,

This is where I am at the mo. Getting Sun off work is no problem, but my brakes are doing my head in. Drivers side is semi seized or something...Keeps squealing all the time at low speeds and when I park up and check the wheel is pretty warm......no problem I say, My Big brake kit arrives this week. But getting someone local to fit it may be an issue before the weekend.
I still haven't had time to sort my V6 bumper or new grille or anything. Too busy at work saving the god damned planet from swine flu.

If, by a miracle I can get someone to fit the kit by the weekend then I will definitely be there. Otherwise its [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Matt...... Lee my other half could fit the brakes, if you like, i think he has this Friday free and possibly some of sat (he is doing a Bora clutch as well) and could fit your TT in but i will direct him this way to the post :mrgreen:


----------



## Dave C (Feb 15, 2007)

Tony
Count me in, see you Sunday


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

shell said:


> Matt...... Lee my other half could fit the brakes, if you like, i think he has this Friday free and possibly some of sat (he is doing a Bora clutch as well) and could fit your TT in but i will direct him this way to the post :mrgreen:


Shell, that would be great. Let me know if he is up for it.
I have a front and rear kit to put on, but if time is an issue then just the fronts would mean its ok to drive to the Eventt.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

shell said:


> Matt...... Lee my other half could fit the brakes, if you like, i think he has this Friday free and possibly some of sat (he is doing a Bora clutch as well) and could fit your TT in but i will direct him this way to the post :mrgreen:


Hmmm i have a similar issue.... got some nice golf brakes (R32) i'm going to fit... but still stressing about the bleeding.... :x Going off my other mechanical ventures i'm not too bothered and should be able to bleed.(done this on other cars).. just need to know how far to go... do i need to go all the way back to the master or am i ok just doing the calipers?

Does lee do call outs if i bollocks it up? :lol:


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Matt B said:


> shell said:
> 
> 
> > Matt...... Lee my other half could fit the brakes, if you like, i think he has this Friday free and possibly some of sat (he is doing a Bora clutch as well) and could fit your TT in but i will direct him this way to the post :mrgreen:
> ...


Hi Matt

As Shell says - upto now I have all day Friday free unless I get a last minute job later on in the week which is doubtful.

PM us - we'll see what we can come up with!!  

Tony - just need to bleed calipers mate - dont go near the master except to top it up with fluid if needs be, but yes callouts can be arranged! LOL!


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

shell said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > shell said:
> ...


Hi Lee

Expect incoming PM!


----------



## SpenTT (May 31, 2009)

Hi Tony

Put me on your list mate. Ill be there before 8.30 am 

Thanks for doing the leg work on the convoy and the directions, good job 8)

I presume its the East bound services! ill give you all a wave from the other side of the road if i get it wrong.

Finally, Awesome GTI have my coilovers ready to fit, so they are going on Wednesday. I should be scraping along nice and low on Sunday morning, sweet! 8)

There isnt any speed humps on the journey is there?

Anybody out there got any advice about how low to go on my new coilovers? Im running 18" rs4 rims at the moment but i want to go up to 19" any advice welcome

Thanks

Spencerkoa


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

spencerkoa said:


> Spencerkoa


What Coils did you get matey? I've picked my Ap's up from awsome last week.... got a load of bits i need fitting.. but i've gotta wait about 3 weeks before i can get cash together for the work [smiley=bigcry.gif]



shell said:


> Tony - just need to bleed calipers mate - dont go near the master except to top it up with fluid if needs be, but yes callouts can be arranged! LOL!


Excellent, So when i disconnect the Caliper hose it's all not going to piss out because it's not under pressure? so when i bleed the new calipers the air should only be in fluid that was lost and the empty calipers.... or am i assuming wrong and it's just all going to come pouring out? meaning a full drain down and re-fill? not sure how it works on the TT but can't imagine it'd be much different from others...


----------



## SpenTT (May 31, 2009)

Hi Tony

Me too! I went with the AP's because i thought they were the best deal for me, had to wait weeks thou. I ordered them two weeks before the rolling road day at Awesome.

Looks like the AP's are popular eh. but made in Germany(by one old man i think) TUV approved and a great price.

They recomended that a 30mm drop would be ok. but i think it should be lower? what do you reckon?


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Excellent, So when i disconnect the Caliper hose it's all not going to piss out because it's not under pressure? so when i bleed the new calipers the air should only be in fluid that was lost and the empty calipers.... or am i assuming wrong and it's just all going to come pouring out? meaning a full drain down and re-fill? not sure how it works on the TT but can't imagine it'd be much different from others...


It wont piss out as such but it will certainly drip fairly quickly!!

Yes you are assuming right - there will only be air in the caliper hose & the new calipers when you come to bleed them!!


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

I could be coming after all


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

love it when a plan comes together 8)


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

Well I'm back off my holls and just loving the good ol english weather :x dont miss all the sunshine one bit :roll:.

Glad you aint forgot about me tony :wink: look forward too seeing everyone

Cheers, Mark.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

mark_hogan said:


> Well I'm back off my holls and just loving the good ol english weather :x dont miss all the sunshine one bit :roll:.
> 
> Glad you aint forgot about me tony :wink: look forward too seeing everyone
> 
> Cheers, Mark.


ah mark, so glad your back... You are required in operation TT :lol: :lol: need a hand with abit of work on mine.... don't cry too much though mate.. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=145252&hilit=+brakes

Be handy to have you filling the master while i pump the pedal :lol:


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> mark_hogan said:
> 
> 
> > Be handy to have you filling the master while i pump the pedal :lol:


I think you'll find he'll be better off sat in the drivers seat controlling the brake pedal whilst you open & close the bleed nipple on the calipers!! I take it you've bled calipers before mate!! :wink: :wink:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

oh s**t sorry lee,  Not really explained myself here.

i've got the one man kit with the valve that doesn't allow air suck up... lol :lol: sorry just realised how that must have looked to you :lol: :lol: :lol: found the kit works quite well although makes bleeding take longer due to the pressure in the tube/valve but have had better results that way....

sorry again :lol: :lol:


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Its ok Tony....you're forgiven....dont let it happen again though!!!!


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

So................ has anyone got any pre cleaning plans for the show? :lol:

Friday night, wash and clay the TT 

Sat - up early and start on the Poorboy's Polish with Carnauba Blue, intense work 
then on to my Purple Dodo Juice wax 

Then windows, interior etc............. not back to blacking till i am at the show 

then when Lee finally turns up, he will fit my new spacers if they have arrived in time 

WOOT, i am excited now :mrgreen:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

shell said:


> Its ok Tony....you're forgiven....dont let it happen again though!!!!


LOL it's all good matey, just assumed everyone would know what i was on about... the other way just gets you covered in fluid :lol: :lol: :lol:



shell said:


> So................ has anyone got any pre cleaning plans for the show? :lol:
> 
> Friday night, wash and clay the TT
> 
> ...


Just don't think i'm going to bother and have the dirtiest tt there.... between you and syd there's just no point  [smiley=bigcry.gif]  [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

shell said:


> So................ has anyone got any pre cleaning plans for the show? :lol:
> 
> Friday night, wash and clay the TT
> 
> ...


hmmmm :? decisions decisions... Swissvax Best Of Show or Zymol Concours ...or the big guns.... Zymol Vintage ..... but i have just remembered an old friend of a wax... hmmmmmm :?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

If the cars are surrounded by seeds at birch it deffo wasn't me :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

and for those who haven't got the pun... i wasn't refering to seeds as in encouraging birds to fly near the cars and shit on them.. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

you wind me up you lot.... :twisted: I feel so inadequate in my car, everyone elses always looks really nice and clean & mines just dull and looks dirty even when clean [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

bigsyd said:


> shell said:
> 
> 
> > So................ has anyone got any pre cleaning plans for the show? :lol:
> ...


 Won't matter none Syd if your just entering for a laugh :wink:....Yeah right as if who are you trying to kid mate :lol:


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Tony urs doesnt, stop being silly, lol, urs was lovely at the RR day, didnt u spend the friday cleaning it?

:mrgreen:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> If the cars are surrounded by seeds at birch it deffo wasn't me :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> and for those who haven't got the pun... i wasn't refering to seeds as in encouraging birds to fly near the cars and shit on them.. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> you wind me up you lot.... :twisted: I feel so inadequate in my car, everyone elses always looks really nice and clean & mines just dull and looks dirty even when clean [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


tony m8, you are quite welcome to borrow my stuff for next week, i have a 1 stop product that would transform your car, it will only get rid of a few swirls ( v v hard for a beginner on audi paint ) But the difference it will make is awesome, then the wax that i know you have will make the car look stunning  
if you fancy and weather permitting, bring your car up to my house on Saturday, i will be working on mine (there is plenty of room ) but will get you started.. i must warn you that i am a strict task master....no short cuts and it WILL be a long hard full day :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

les said:


> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> > shell said:
> ...


just a newbie winding up the old skoollllll m8


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

bigsyd said:


> hmmmm :? decisions decisions... Swissvax Best Of Show or Zymol Concours ...or the big guns.... Zymol Vintage ..... but i have just remembered an old friend of a wax... hmmmmmm :?


 Won't matter none Syd if your just entering for a laugh :wink:....Yeah right as if who are you trying to kid mate :lol:[/quote]

just a newbie winding up the old skoollllll m8 [/quote]

Oi! I thought that was my job :wink: Well Syd I am sure you will give em a run for their money mate and good luck to you


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

sometimes i just wish i hadn't bothered.... got all set up to do the breaks.... problem being the tools i need have been "stolen" / Borrowed by a sister who buggered off on holiday for 3 weeks.... upon having a closer look to see if i'd survive the trip at weekend... the outside pad is ok... but the inner is abliterated... so much so the connector wire has fallen out and just hanging there...

I'll keep you all updated.... gonne have to pull something out of the bag to even get there on this one :twisted:


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Tony.....I reckon you have the following choices....

1.) Borrow tools
2.) Buy a new set of tools (something compact that you could leave in your car in the future)
3.) Get a cheap set of pads and change them
4.) I 'might' have a spare used pad or 2 after I've done the brakes on my Bora - not ideal but would get you to & from the EvenTT
5.) Get someone to fit the brakes! lol


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Finally sourced tools... (luckily still had my wrench) now got a good few ring spanners...... but i'm missing but my hammer for using on the wrench.(short hand lump hammer)... It's more a bloody big headded mallot if anything.... i'm really beggining to be annoyed now... just gave it another go and just can't shift the 18mm caliper carrier bolts... suppose it's 20million times easier with leverage on a lift.... but these swines just won't move with the limited leverage of a jack... my usual method for caliper bolts is nackered without my BIG HAMMER !!!

Go on then lee hit me with a price and are you free friday still?


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Go on then lee hit me with a price and are you free friday still?


Get in the queue Rigby :lol: You will have to use a brick instead of your trusty hammer


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Matt B said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> > Go on then lee hit me with a price and are you free friday still?
> ...


Swine.... LOL.... now that you mention it that may work...  why didn't i think of that... the rubber mallot just was bouncing and being crap... may try this...


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Tony you worry me sometimes mate you know that!!! Have you never heard of joining 2 spanners together for extra leverage!? :mrgreen:

I'm doing Matts on Friday morning hopefully all being well so he gets priority but I'll PM you my number should you get really stuck and I'm sure we can sort something as it wont take all day!!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

You can buy tickets online here until tomorrow and pick them up at the gate


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

you can still pay on the gate though? ? ?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

shell said:


> you can still pay on the gate though? ? ?


 Yes you can but its £2 more expensive to get in at the gate.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

les said:


> shell said:
> 
> 
> > you can still pay on the gate though? ? ?
> ...


what so it's £17 on the gate?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > shell said:
> ...


 ??? :? its £10 in advance and an extra £2 at the gate. BTW £10 gets 2 of you in thats the driver and a passenger.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

ten for members 15 for non members i belive les :roll:

Well Looks like i'm done, Just done the new brakes... Pedal feels in the same position... so thats good... still think the master needs a bleed :x but think it needed on before... It's due a fluid change anyway... but it's had a top up and can be all checked out on te 29th as i'm going to book it in at awsome  speaking of which anyone there tomoz...

oh andgot lovely pics for a how to as well that i'll write up once i've got the pics.... all in all a good day... pissed wet through and stiff now.. :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> ten for members 15 for non members i belive les :roll:
> 
> Well Looks like i'm done, Just done the new brakes... Pedal feels in the same position... so thats good... still think the master needs a bleed :x but think it needed on before... It's due a fluid change anyway... but it's had a top up and can be all checked out on te 29th as i'm going to book it in at awsome  speaking of which anyone there tomoz...
> 
> oh andgot lovely pics for a how to as well that i'll write up once i've got the pics.... all in all a good day... pissed wet through and stiff now.. :roll:


 I thiunk you will find its £12 for members on the day at the gate. :?


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Come on ladies...lets not spit the dummys out at a couple of quid FFS! LOL!

Tony - nice one on getting your brakes done!!! 

Matts car is awaiting surgery tomorrow......










Unfortunately upon initial inspection I found myself another job to do.....DOH










Dont worry Matt...shes in safe hands......she will go to the ball!!!


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> ten for members 15 for non members i belive les :roll:
> 
> Well Looks like i'm done, Just done the new brakes... Pedal feels in the same position... so thats good... still think the master needs a bleed :x but think it needed on before... It's due a fluid change anyway... but it's had a top up and can be all checked out on te 29th as i'm going to book it in at awsome  speaking of which anyone there tomoz...
> 
> oh andgot lovely pics for a how to as well that i'll write up once i've got the pics.... all in all a good day... pissed wet through and stiff now.. :roll:


At least you got the friday off. I tell you it's like a bloody gohst town in here today :lol:


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

i'm bored bored in work, Matt's car looks strange in the lock up, thats were mine is normally :lol:

weather is pants too  hoping it clears up for the start of cleaning tonight :mrgreen:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

mark_hogan said:


> At least you got the friday off. I tell you it's like a bloody gohst town in here today :lol:


Bet it is.... that place is always crap without me. H AHA HA HA HA :lol: :lol: :lol:



shell said:


> i'm bored bored in work, Matt's car looks strange in the lock up, thats were mine is normally :lol:
> 
> weather is pants too  hoping it clears up for the start of cleaning tonight :mrgreen:


The weather is nowhere near as bad as last night.... ask me and mark :lol: :lol: we got pissed wet throygh in the rain....
Good to see matts are up on the ramps.... hmmm inner CV boot nackered... looks exactly the same as mine... :roll: is that drivers side??

As for the weather for thecoming weekend... you don't even want to look at the forecast for sunday :twisted: i'm borrowing a big brolly..... good old british summer.. :roll: :twisted:

How to on brakes here: http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=146669


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

Heres the weather for sat at your end Tony http://www.metcheck.com/V40/UK/FREE/today.asp?zipcode=wn7+5ly... Me thinks i'm coming round yours about 1 ish  the weather forcast for wigan is sunami sat and sun :? how can 7 miles make so much difference in the weather???


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

shell said:


> Come on ladies...lets not spit the dummys out at a couple of quid FFS! LOL!
> 
> Tony - nice one on getting your brakes done!!!
> 
> ...


I am not worried mate. Thanks for keeping me informed today!
Just sorry its not been a straightforward day for you. Looking forward to seeing the fitting thread!!


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

raining here, still not started my car, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Think the rain has stopped going to make a run for it !! :lol:


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Sorry to say but gonna have to pull out of the convoy for this sunday morning as cant now make it to the Event. 

A couple of you know the car is booked into P-Torque in Wolverhampton for tuesday, and thats gonna take most of my working day up. Unfortunately as im very busy at the moment at work that means going into the office this sunday morning to catch up.

For those that dont, car is going in for a Stage 2 Remap to be custom mapped on the rollers and with dyno runs both before and after, so will post them up next week!.

It should get to 265+ lbs-ft torque so watch out Les, my little 180bhp will be catching up your 271 torque 225 soon!!! :lol:

Anyway hope you all have a great time and look forward to the pics.

Cheers
Jon


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Think the rain has stopped going to make a run for it !! :lol:


very jealous


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

p7 TTj said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Sorry to say but gonna have to pull out of the convoy for this sunday morning as cant now make it to the Event.


Sorry to hear that john, we'll get some pics for you :lol: :lol: :lol:

so the convoy list stands at:

*Convoy List: *so far:


> 1 ) tony_rigby_uk
> 2 ) bigsyd
> 3 ) Les
> 4 ) stevecollie
> ...


anybody else joining or leaving us?


----------



## groovytwo (Oct 2, 2007)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> p7 TTj said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Everyone,
> ...


Hi Tony,

We would love to join you all for the trip down and the day if thats OK?We already know Les(will bring the leads!!)from a great weekend event last year in the Yorkshire Dales.
We have been watching the thread but we not sure until this evening if we would be able to make it due to a prior arrangement which has now been cancelled.
Understand that we are meeting at Birch Services(east bound) at 8.45am with a set off time off 9.00am.
Drop us a line back if thats OK?

Groovytwo (AKA Jan and Nig)


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Hey there, Groovytwo

Yeah Your more than Welcome to join us.. More the better.

Your details are a little off meeting time is 8:30 with a leave for 8:45, meaning we'll arrive right on opening if we manage to claw back some time. which i'm sure we will... my mobile number is on the main page if you want to jot it down... just incase you run late on the day or anything... if you can let us know we can hang on ect....

hope that helps and welcome aboard


----------



## groovytwo (Oct 2, 2007)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Hey there, Groovytwo
> 
> Yeah Your more than Welcome to join us.. More the better.
> 
> ...


Thats for that Tony,

Stand corrected about the times and will jot your mobile down in case.

Looking forward to meeting you all and a great day out!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Been in Germany all week working so the car has been standing in the long stay car park all week at Liverpool Airport. Arrive back Saturday night so the car will be getting no TLC for Sunday ( ahhhhh ) at least the dirt can keep the stone chips company. See you all at 8:30!!!


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

stevecollier said:


> Been in Germany all week working so the car has been standing in the long stay car park all week at Liverpool Airport. Arrive back Saturday night so the car will be getting no TLC for Sunday ( ahhhhh ) at least the dirt can keep the stone chips company. See you all at 8:30!!!


good decision m8 , i would rather have a dirty car than take it to a polish carwash :x


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

just loooking at the time and it says 06:30 for your post syd.... was you really up that early to clean your car  

Think i'm just not going to bother... the grey clouds keep coming over and looking like rain and sods law will be i'll start and it'll rain.... so think i'm gonna have to leave it.... :roll:


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Tmny get ur ass out and cleannnnnnnnnnnn :mrgreen:


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

BUGGER!!
I'm going to have to back out, got to work [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Hope you all have a super day and a safe trip!!  
Catch you all at the next NW Meet, hopefuuly before end of summer!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Nooooooooo,

Were dropping like flys :lol:

*Convoy List: *:


> 1 ) tony_rigby_uk
> 2 ) bigsyd
> 3 ) Les
> 4 ) stevecollie
> ...


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

were still there Tony

but i am not happy, Spacers are not on  bolts were too long and the wrong type  grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

just a note for anyone who needs it..

Birch Services postcode for satnav is OL10 2HQ for the morning


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Will be going but not in Convoy.

Unfortunately cant drop kids at my mums till 08:45 so will have to meet you all there

Matt


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

shame matt, but we'll see you there.

As for the rest of you i'll see you in the morning


----------



## SpenTT (May 31, 2009)

Hi Tony

I will see you there guys!

Rain or shine, hell or high water wont stop me.  (mind it is near Sheffield! Flood city!) Wish my car was on airbags i could ride over the water.

Thanks for putting me on your list mate! only joking man, see you there. 8)

Eastbound yes?

Spencer


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

hmmm there's a question, it's the direction towards the M1, check the link on the Google Maps on front page..

and what you mean your on the list    

*Convoy List: *so far:


> 1 ) tony_rigby_uk
> 2 ) bigsyd
> 3 ) Les
> 4 ) stevecollie
> ...


----------



## SpenTT (May 31, 2009)

Ah must of missed it 

See you there.

Anyone need a set of Mk 1 springs and shocks? (89000 miles on them but still usable)

S


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi NW TT'er's,

Just to finish the story about why I didnt make TT09, see the post below.

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=147041

It outlines my day spent today at P-Torque for the Stage 2 and how my car is now producing the same torque figure as Les!!!

Yes that's 272 lbs-ft from a 180 and not a APR mapped 225!!!

Enjoy!

Cheers
Jon


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

thats awesome  impressive for a 180

I did have 280 lbs of torque when my car was first remapped but that is not the case now :lol:


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for that Shell.

Im still grinning and its almost 24 hours since they finished it yesterday lunch!  

Have to take you 225' owners out for a spin in it at the next NW meet.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

John,

Think you need another rolling road day at awsome to confim and compare... depends how P-torque are calculating the BHP/Torque.. still mightly impressive... but it's not like you can compare to your awsome run until you run it at awsome...

I'll let you knwo what my stage 2 gives me in about 6 weeks, still waiting for the deal to be finalised by awsome..


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks Tony, im made up with the figures.

Do rolling roads vary much between them, the car was run in 2WD mode at both Awesome and P-Torque so im guessing the figures will be similar!

But yes im up to the challenge of an Awesome RR, but wont compete with your beast when its had it Stage 2.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

shouldn't be much in it... but i'm quite shocked they didn't do a run before and after as a comparison... at least then you have a this was it before, and this is it after.... with it being somewhere differen't it may vairy... also awsome do a rundown to calculate the engine braking to get the clutch figure... some roads use a set figure (fudge figure) to calculate this... obviously this gives discrepincies in the cars... as yeah all cars will be measured with the same figure, but also all cars have different wear and play in their gearboxes... so the run down is much better than the set figure...

In the all it's good to compare before and after... but only really comparative from the same place... you may find on the other rollers you had more torque than you did at the awsome rollers.... Likewise if you go back to awsome you may find it lower than p-torques....

I know awsomes RR is a dynojet... so if their's is also dynojet manufacture there shouldn't be much in it...


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Tony,

If you read the full post i did have a dyno run before and after and figures are on it.

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=147041

I have a printout graph I want to attach to that post but cant work out how to do it, do you know, ive got in on my laptop in a PDF format?

Cheers
Jon


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

oh sorry all pics are banned at work so can't see it...

well if you had before then compare to that.... just out of curioserty how far away was awsome from the before figure...they should be pretty much identical...if the rollers are the same... and method of (run down) is used on there's too.

compare your before to the new, Ignore the awsome figure until you have another rolling road with them... (i'm thinking of another rolling road day next year  LOL


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Tony,

As I said on the original post, my car was doing only 145bhp on its first dyno run!

It had a coilpack issue that needed replacing so I cant compare to the 205bhp I got with the RR @ Awesome.

The thing that has put the smile on my face is that its now doing 272 torque and knocks me back in my seat in 1st-4th gears!

What does Les have in his signature strip is it 271!!! :roll: and that from a remapped 225!

Perhaps his 225 is a 180 in disguise! :lol: :lol:


----------

